# Australian Visa Label Details Explained



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Australian Visa Label details explained in the below image (For Expats reference) :clap2:










Good Luck.

Cheers


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

You may also use this as a reference to cross check after you have evidenced your visa in the passport.

Good Luck and wishing all the prospective applicants to have this above such label to be available ASAP 

Cheers !!!

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

good info..:clap2:


----------

